# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  }{ مطويتي .. صحة الأسنآن ..!!

## بقآيا حنين

*سلآم وً رحمـة ..* 

*مثل مآ قلتـ لكمـ من قبل إني رآحـ أنزل بحوثي للكلية إللي بالعربي ..* 
*نزلت وآحد من قبل ..* 
*وهذي المطوية .. إللي سويته لبحثنآ لمادة صحة المجتمع* 
*لمآ رحنا الرعاية الصحية ..* 
*وكان المفروض نروحـ المدآرس ونشرح لبنات أول أبتدائي عن صحة أسنآنهم* 
*بس للأسف مدربتنا إللي كانت تنزل معانا الرعاية .. طلعت لهآ وظيفة .. وتركت الكلية*  

*طبعا الكلامـ للأطفال .. فحآولت قد مآ أقدر أبسطه لهمـ* 





*صحة أسنـــاني ~ ..* 


** 




*أنواع الأسنان وَ أهميتهآ ...* 


*تنقسم الأسنان إلى أربع مجموعات:*


*· القواطع.* 

*· الأنياب.* 

*· الضواحك أو الطواحين*


*· الأضراس الخلفية.* 


** 



*أهمية الأسنان:* 


*· النطق السليم.* 

*· مضغ الطعام جيداً.* 

*· الابتسامة المشرقة.* 


** 



*كيف أفرش أسنآني .. يا ماما ؟* 

*أيمن يا عزيزي .. لآبد من تنظيف أسنانك مرتان في اليوم* 

*** قبل النوم ..*


*** وَ بعد الأكل ..*



*ماما ..وَ كيف أستخدم الفرشاة وَ المعجون ..* 

*عزيزي أيمن ,*  


*أولاً .. ضع معجون الأسنان الخاص بك فوق فرشاة أسنانك ( بحجم حبة الفاصوليا تقريبا ..* 




*ثم فرش الجهة الخارجية لأسنانك كلها*  


*العلوية( عد حتى 10 )*  

*والسفلية( عد حتى 10 )* 



*والآن فرش الجهة الداخلية لأسنانك كلها*  


*العلوية ( عد حتى 10 (* 

*والسفلية أيضا ( عد حتى (10* 

*وأخيرا فرش أعلى أو أسفل أسنانك جميعها ..* 



*ولا تنسى أيضا أن تفرشسطح لسانك*  




** 





*طرق الوقاية من التسوس* 

*** أن عملية المضغ في حد ذاتها تعتبر منظف طبيعي للأسنان خاصة الأطعمة الصلبة مثل الجزر والتفاح والخيار* 
*** الاستخدام اليومي لفرشاة الأسنان وكذلك السواك وخاصة بعد الأكل .* 
*** استخدام المعجون المحتوي على الفلورايد لزيادة مقاومة الأسنان .* 
***استخدام غسول الفم " المضمضة " بصفة مستمرة .* 
*** العيدان المستعملة لتنظيف ما بين الأسنان " ولكن تستخدم بحذر "* 
*** خيوط تنظيف الأسنان ويستفاد منها في تنظيف السطوح الجانبية للأسنان.* 
***التقليل من تناول السكريات .* 
*** زيارة طبيب الأسنان " عل الأقل كل ستة شهور".* 






*كيف تحصل على أسنان سليمة :* 


*1. قم بزيارة طبيب الأسنان.* 

*2. تناول الطعام الصحي.* 

*3. قلل تنآول السكاكر.* 

*4. فرش أسنانك بـِ انتظام.* 



*أطعمة مفيدة للأسنان :*


*1. الكرفس*


*2. الحليب ومشتقاته كـ, الجبن* 

*3. الشاي الأخضر* 

*4. البصل*  




*هذا هو الكلام إللي حطيته بها ..* 
*وحملتها لكم ع مركز تحميل* 
*إللي يبي يشوفها يحملها من هنـا***   




*أصدق التحآيا وأعذبـ الود لـِ قلوبكمـ ..*

----------

ليلاس (05-12-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (05-18-2010), 

رنيم الحب (05-13-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (05-23-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (05-12-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله عليكِ ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلم ايدينك على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله*


*مطوية روعه وكثير مبسطه للاطفال* 


*مفيده كتير* 


*بكره لازم اوري الولد*


*يعطيك العافيه وموفقه يارب*

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة على الموضوع القيم
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ليلاس

*ما شاء الله ..*

*مطوية رووعهـ ..*

*مبسطة و مفيدة ..*

*تسلم يمناك يــ الغالية ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية ..*

*طرح قيم ..*

*لا خلا و لاعدم ..}*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*يسلموو غـآآليتي ..* 
***بقـــــــــــــآيآ حنين*** 
*على المطوية القيمة* 
*بما تتضمنه من معلومــــآت مفيدة* 
*ووفقك لله لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


ماشاء الله..

أسلوب يجتذب عقول الأطفال لامُحالة ..أُهنئكِ عليه :)

الفكرة بحد ذاتها جداً روعة ...
والجهد مُبارك ..يستحق الاشادة عليه.....

سلامٌ لعطاءكِ المنهمر على أسطح الورق...


موفقة غناتي بدراستك دووووم ياارب..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل
ولتحفكِ عناية الزهراء صلوات الله عليها

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مجهود رااااائع خيتوه

الله يعطيكِ الصحة والعافية 

يبغي لي أخلي أولادي يشوفون الموضوع 

راح ينبسطون مرررة بأسلوب العرض الشيق والمفيد في نفس الوقت

ألف ألف شكرع الطرح الحلو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مطوية حليوة وبسيطة للآطفال* 
*بقآيا حنين ،،]*
*مجهود راائع* 
*وطرح اروع*
*يسلم الايادي يارب ع المطويه*
*وربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*موفقه لكل خير عزيزتي*
*دمتِ بعين الآله*

----------

